
Millennials choosing 2-hour commutes vs. paying high rates to live in cities - amerf1
https://www.businessinsider.com/millennials-reviving-exurbs-longer-commutes-cheaper-homes-2019-3
======
rafiki6
"Choosing" is a very loose term here. No one chooses that type of situation,
but are rather forced into it.

------
eschneider
Umm...I'm a GenX'er and this was old news when I started working. The 'commute
from where it's cheaper' thing has ever been thus.

Doesn't make it fun, though. :/

